

Ask HN: Unemployed and mid-career and open to ideas - wwas

I have a degree in electrical engineering w&#x2F; 15+ years in integrated chip design. I&#x27;m looking to segue into a web based services business. The idea I have is based on analytics I&#x27;ve developed for building stock portfolios. Anyway, I qualify for the Dept of Labor trade adjustment assistance which will provide up to $30K in educational expenses. Is anyone aware of programs&#x2F;courses in the Boston area that I should consider. A MBA is a possibility but I&#x27;m looking for something more targeted to developing a web based business.
======
Grug
I am not familiar with the Boston area, but if I were you I would look into
finding free resources for starting a web based business. There is really no
need to pay for a class when the information you are looking for is readily
available. I know for a fact that your local library will have a ton of books
on start-ups. If you are really dedicated I would pick up a book on financing
a new business as well and go from there.

You could always ask around the web, and see how other web based business got
started. From my experience talking with online entrepreneurs, most of them
are more than willing to give you advice or direction.

Best of luck!

